# cutting large pipe better



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Im looking for ideas to cut large pipe faster cleaner squarer

I use a couple methods. I have a large corded portaband and i slip a fernco over the pipe and trace it at my measurement. The portaband cuts pretty well. A lot cleaner than a sawzall. I have used a chop saw/miter saw but that fun ended when a pipe shattered. 

Honestly unless I cut with a pvc handsaw and miter box its never really as square as I would like it to be. 

Small pipe 2” and smaller is no problem. 

Im thinking about getting a benchtop chop style band saw. 

Any suggestions???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Chop saw, fine blade.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Chop saw, fine blade.




plumbshortbus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Im looking for ideas to cut large pipe faster cleaner squarer <snip>
> 
> I assume you are talking PVC 4,6,8,10,12" Like rain leader piping.
> 
> ...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

believe it or not use a wrap around and a chain saw


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

A target saw works good


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

justme said:


> believe it or not use a wrap around and a chain saw



wrap around
joint runner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I saw a large plumbing contractor by us using a partner / gas cut off saw to chamfer the pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I would say it all depends on what type of pipe you are trying to cut.

Foam core, nothing IMO beats the accuracy of the big tubing cutter. Mine goes up to 4"

It cuts sch 40 solid core but leaves a pretty good burr on the pipe so there's that.

It doesn't like to cut the 3034 green sewer pipe at all. The wall thickness is too thin and it flexes and causes the blade to wander a bit.

All that said, I don't really have a collection of really fancy cutting stuff, so it's pretty much tubing cutter or sawzall.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Alan said:


> I would say it all depends on what type of pipe you are trying to cut.
> 
> Foam core, nothing IMO beats the accuracy of the big tubing cutter. Mine goes up to 4"
> 
> ...


do you mean like a copper tubing cutter ?

i would love to see a video of that :vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Bayside500 said:


> do you mean like a copper tubing cutter ?
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to see a video of that :vs_laugh:




probably means a black pipe cutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

https://store.ridgid.com/us/en/parts/31652#6579

:001_unsure:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I would say it all depends on what type of pipe you are trying to cut.
> 
> Foam core, nothing IMO beats the accuracy of the big tubing cutter. Mine goes up to 4"
> 
> ...



I have used a tubing cutter when too lazy to walk back to truck to get a saw for someplace that just needed 1 or 2 cuts on pvc, I also have threaded pvc pipe for IPS traps where I didnt have enough room for an adapter and large bell escutcheon to cover the adapter..hand thread only and real slow, but you get nice threads, just wipe the oil off before using pipe dope..


----------

